# literatura brasileira em Portugal



## Joca

O assunto foi mencionado em outro fio (Guigo). Não sei se já se falou disso aqui antes.

Minha pergunta é mais voltada ao estudo da literatura brasileira, clássica ou recente, nas escolas portuguesas. Ela é mencionada de passagem? superficialmente? Ou os alunos devem efetivamente ler autores brasileiros e analisar suas obras? Que autores são mais frequentemente estudados?

Fora da escola, algum dos nossos colegas portugueses já leu (ou tem lido) algum autor brasileiro, seja por indicação de outrem, seja por curiosidade própria?


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> O assunto foi mencionado em outro fio (Guigo). Não sei se já se falou disso aqui antes.
> 
> Minha pergunta é mais voltada ao estudo da literatura brasileira, clássica ou recente, nas escolas portuguesas. Ela é mencionada de passagem? superficialmente? Ou os alunos devem efetivamente ler autores brasileiros e analisar suas obras? Que autores são mais frequentemente estudados?
> 
> Fora da escola, algum dos nossos colegas portugueses já leu (ou tem lido) algum autor brasileiro, seja por indicação de outrem, seja por curiosidade própria?


Quanto aos programas escolares não te sei responder. Mas, fora da escola, a literatura brasileira é muito consumida em Portugal. Eu já li muita coisa, nem me lembro bem de tudo o que li... Gosto de alguns clássicos de Machado de Assis e de Jorge Amado, gosto de João Ubaldo Ribeiro, de algumas coisas de Rubem Fonseca, de Clarice Lispector, das crónicas do Luis Fernando Verissimo e, claro, dos livros do seu pai, etc...
Só há um gajo que não consigo mesmo ler, o Paulo Coelho.


----------



## Joca

Alentugano said:


> Quanto aos programas escolares não te sei responder. Mas, fora da escola, a literatura brasileira é muito consumida em Portugal. Eu já li muita coisa, nem me lembro bem de tudo o que li... Gosto de alguns clássicos de Machado de Assis e de Jorge Amado, gosto de João Ubaldo Ribeiro, de algumas coisas de Rubem Fonseca, de Clarisse Lispector, das crónicas do Luis Fernando Verissimo e, claro, dos livros do seu pai, etc...
> Só há um gajo que não consigo mesmo ler, o* Paulo Coelho*.


 Este, nem mesmo eu, Alentugano.


----------



## Alentugano

Uma coisa boa é que não alteramos o vocabulário, as expressões e a sintaxe brasileira nas obras editadas cá em Portugal. A única coisa que era normal alterar antes do acordo ortográfico era acrescentar algumas consoantes em palavras como: súbdito, connosco, acção, etc....
E antes que a Mexerica venha dizer que alteramos os textos dos livros do Paulo Coelho, isso é uma exceção, e não a regra.


----------



## Vanda

Ainda bem que, do lado contrário, o Saramago e o Miguel Tavares têm contrato com as editoras brasileiras para não ''traduzirem'' as obras deles. O mesmo deve ser feito do lado de lá. Crescemos lendo os clássicos portugueses e depois os brasileiros que eram apenas a extensão dos portugueses, porque eles eram portugueses escrevendo aqui. Agora me aparecem com esta palhaçada de ''tradução''. 
Paulo Coelho, melhor nem comentar!


----------



## Guigo

Falando em dicionários, em literatura da língua portuguesa e quejandos, vai um texto de um escritor muito promissor, que fala muito aos que aqui frequentam:

http://revistapiaui.estadao.com.br/edicao-45/questoes-vernaculas/os-dicionarios-de-meu-pai


----------



## Tony100000

De facto, nunca li nenhuma obra de um autor brasileiro. Contudo, fiquei intrigado por o que disseram do Paulo Coelho. Alguém me sabe informar do porquê de dizerem isso sobre ele? É alguma literatura difícil de entender?


----------



## mexerica feliz

Tony100000 said:


> De facto, nunca li nenhuma obra de um autor brasileiro. Contudo, fiquei intrigado por o que disseram do Paulo Coelho. Alguém me sabe informar do porquê de dizerem isso sobre ele? É alguma literatura difícil de entender?



Tente ler:
http://mundoliterario.blogspot.com/2005/06/o-alquimista-de-paulo-coelho.html 



> a interpretação é esta : deves ir até as Pirâmides do Egipto. Nunca  ouvi falar delas, mas se foi uma criança que tas mostrou, é porque  existem. Lá encontrarás um tesouro que te tornará rico


----------



## Guigo

Tony100000 said:


> De facto, nunca li nenhuma obra de um autor brasileiro. Contudo, fiquei intrigado por o que disseram do Paulo Coelho. Alguém me sabe informar do porquê de dizerem isso sobre ele? É alguma literatura difícil de entender?



Infelizmente, o autor mais lido e vendido em língua portuguesa e com mais traduções oficiais registradas, é uma boa porcaria!


----------



## mexerica feliz

Guigo said:


> Infelizmente, o autor mais lido e vendido em língua portuguesa e com mais traduções oficiais registradas, é uma boa porcaria!



Gosto é como cu...
Eu odeio Machado e Saramago mas amo Mário de Andrade e Florbela Espanca. Fazer o quê?
Paulo Coelho eu nunca li porque acho chato.


----------



## Tony100000

A escrita de Paulo Coelho é portuguesa, de Portugal. Pelo menos, no excerto que li. Eu entendi tudo o que ele escreveu. Aliás, gostei do que li. Gostos são gostos, é verdade, mas não entendo o porquê dos comentários negativos a respeito da sua escrita.


----------



## Alentugano

Tony100000 said:


> A escrita de Paulo Coelho é portuguesa, de Portugal. Pelo menos, no excerto que li. Eu entendi tudo o que ele escreveu. Aliás, gostei do que li. Gostos são gostos, é verdade, mas não entendo o porquê dos comentários negativos a respeito da sua escrita.


Não há o que entender, Tony. São opiniões. Umas mais consensuais do que outras, é só!


----------



## Joca

Tony100000 said:


> A escrita de Paulo Coelho é portuguesa, de Portugal. Pelo menos, no excerto que li. Eu entendi tudo o que ele escreveu. Aliás, gostei do que li. Gostos são gostos, é verdade, mas não entendo o porquê dos comentários negativos a respeito da sua escrita.



Uma das causas - pelo menos para mim - da aversão à obra do Paulo Coelho é que não oferece nenhum surpresa. É como se fosse um 'déjà vu'. Mas tem ares de profecia...


----------



## Vanda

Gente, estou permitindo ''de leve''  o comentário sobre literatura aqui, mas não vamos nos aprofundar, ok? Teríamos que discutir lá na café, não aqui.


----------



## Joca

É verdade, Vanda. Isso é mais assunto para o café cultural. Foi eu quem iniciei o fio, *mea culpa*. Não comecei lá, porque achei que lá teria de ser em inglês. Se v. achar melhor, damos o fio por encerrado.


----------



## Vanda

Vou deixar por mais um dia.  Ah e lá no café você escreve na língua que quiser.


----------



## Joca

Tony100000 said:


> De facto, nunca li nenhuma obra de um autor brasileiro. Contudo, fiquei intrigado por o que disseram do Paulo Coelho. Alguém me sabe informar do porquê de dizerem isso sobre ele? É alguma literatura difícil de entender?



Sério? Mas nem na escola? Nem um poema? Mas com certeza v. sabe o nome de alguns autores brasileiros, não? Nunca teve o interesse de ao menos examinar um livro? De certo modo, se v. já assistiu a alguma novela brasileira, então é como já conhecesse a obra de um autor brasileiro. É verdade que, fora as raras adaptações de obras clássicas, a grande maioria das novelas é mais de cunho popular, são como folhetins, não têm pretensão de ser obra literária. Mas pelo menos alguma coisa v. já conhece. Se você quer uma sugestão, comece lendo poemas de Manuel Bandeira. Talvez você goste...


----------



## Carfer

O Guigo dizia no outro fio que lhe parecia '_haver um tremendo descaso em Portugal pela literatura brasileira'_. Ia responder, talvez influenciado por eventos recentes, que o descaso é geral e não apenas pela literatura, independentemente da sua origem. Em tempo, dei-me conta do tremendismo da afirmação e de que, no fim de contas, estava a cair na velha pecha lusitana de dizer mal de tudo o que é português.

Não sei bem o que se passa actualmente nas escolas. Quando por lá andei, nos idos de sessenta, os únicos autores que faziam parte do programa oficial e que tinham alguma relação com o Brasil eram os que, por via do nascimento ou por lá terem vivido, podiam reivindicar a pertença a ambas as literaturas. Entre eles, obviamente incontornável, estava o padre António Vieira. Dos outros, lembro-me, por exemplo, dos padres Manuel da Nóbrega e José Anchieta, do Tomás António Gonzaga ou do António José da Silva, apresentados muito sumáriamente, uma ou duas páginas com algum trecho de prosa ou poesia escolhida e classificando-os sempre, naturalmente, como autores portugueses. Só muitos anos mais tarde, ao deparar com uma estátua do padre Anchieta em La Laguna, nas Canárias, é que me apercebi de que nem português era. 
No programa não figurava nenhum autor posterior à independência. O facto era justificado por ser um programa de literatura portuguesa e não de literatura de língua portuguesa. Hoje estou em crer que a razão de ser da omissão tinha muito que ver, também, com questões políticas. É que a generalidade dos escritores e intelectuais brasileiros contemporâneos eram muito incómodos para o regime. Parte da obra de Jorge Amado, por exemplo, estava proibida. O Álvaro Lins, outro exemplo, na altura embaixador em Lisboa, era um espinho na carne da ditadura. Concedeu asilo na embaixada ao Humberto Delgado e a mulher protestou insistente e publicamente contra a tortura pela PIDE dos presos políticos, cujos gritos ouvia durante a noite porque a embaixada era mesmo ao lado da sede da polícia. Além disso, o Brasil dava abrigo a muitos opositores portugueses. 
O ambiente não era, pois, propício a grandes relações culturais, mesmo dando já o desconto ao obscurantismo generalizado em que o país vivia. Escapava o Gilberto Freyre, frequentemente citado porque a sua tese do luso-tropicalismo se ajustava bem à defesa da política colonial do regime, um ou outro artigo laudatório dalguma imprensa brasileira, provavelmente comprada, as publicações da Editora Abril (sim, essa mesmo, a do Rato Mickey e do Pato Donald) e a edição brasileira das Selecções do  Reader's Digest, que constituíram praticamente tudo aquilo a que a minha geração pôde aceder livremente. Do resto, publicava-se pouco e muito desse pouco que tinha algum interesse era impedido de circular, viesse do Brasil ou doutro país qualquer.

Já um pouco mais velho, no início dos 70, coube-me dar aulas de português durante alguns anos no ensino técnico, cujo programa era um tanto frouxo e deixava alguma latitude ao professor para fazer o que entendesse. Recordo-me de nesses três ou quatro anos me ter servido de três livros para as minhas aulas: a tradução portuguesa de _'Platero e eu_', do Juan Ramón Jiménez, _'Esteiros_', do Soeiro Pereira Gomes (acabado de publicar depois de vários anos de interdição e que pude usar por distracção e ignorância do director da escola, que em toda a vida, nunca deve ter lido, com toda a probabilidade, mais do que os ofícios do Ministério da Educação e os artigos do 'Diário da Manhã') e o '_Meu pé de laranja lima_', do José Mauro de Vasconcelos, um brasileiro, portanto.

Como disse, não sei o que passa hoje. Mas esta reminiscência de '_Meu pé de laranja lima_' levou-me a procurar saber se o livro ainda tem alguma receptividade no sistema escolar português ou se este adopta algum autor brasileiro. Ora, não só o encontrei publicado por um agrupamento de escolas de Braga (e não procurei mais) como o achei recomendado pelo Plano Nacional de Leitura. A respeito deste mando-vos o link (http://www.planonacionaldeleitura.gov.pt/escolas/uploads/livros/58_todas_as_listas_2014(3).pdf ) pelo qual poderão verificar que há bastantes autores brasileiros entre os recomendados. Melhor do que ninguém poderão avaliar e dizer o que falta.

Creio que a maioria das pessoas que têm o hábito da leitura conhecem (e lêem) autores brasileiros (sem desprimor para quem possa não estar nessa situação). Sobretudo hoje em dia, quando o livro brasileiro chega com muito maior facilidade e a melhor preço a Portugal do que acontecia antigamente (os 3 volumes de _'Os Subterrâneos da Liberdade_' que, na altura, só podiam ser lidos na edição brasileira, custaram-me, por baixo da mesa porque estavam proibidos, uma parte substancial do meu salário mensal) e tem, além disso, uma promoção forte e, quantas vezes facilitada pelas adaptações televisivas. Não creio que o panorama da presença da literatura brasileira em Portugal seja tão tétrico como está a aparentar.


----------



## moura

Bravo Carfer! Gostei de ler este pedaço de prosa tão escorreito (escrevi primeiro "bem esgalhado" mas depois lá fui ver aos incontornáveis dicionários e receei são ser bem entendida - será um regionalismo meu, para significar exatamente fluído, bem articulado) e obrigada pelas reminiscências que me fizeram lembrar as minhas do "Tio Patinhas", bem como as Selecções do Readers Digest que lia do meu pai, e uma das primeiras manifestações de literatura _adulta _que lia em criança. (E desculpem-me os outros por esta perspetiva mais pessoal.)


----------



## Carfer

moura said:


> Bravo Carfer! Gostei de ler este pedaço de prosa tão escorreito (escrevi primeiro "bem esgalhado" mas depois lá fui ver aos incontornáveis dicionários e receei são ser bem entendida - será um regionalismo meu, para significar exatamente fluído, bem articulado) e obrigada pelas reminiscências que me fizeram lembrar as minhas do "Tio Patinhas", bem como as Selecções do Readers Digest que lia do meu pai, e uma das primeiras manifestações de literatura _adulta _que lia em criança. (E desculpem-me os outros por esta perspetiva mais pessoal.)



O _'bem esgalhado_' teria sido bem entendido, não duvide (aliás, suspeito de que se alguma vez foi regionalismo, já deixou de ser). E quanto ao mais, obrigado.


----------



## Guigo

Penso então que o Ensino oficial é que, pelos motivos apresentados pelo Carfer, pouco contribuiu para uma maior interação literária Brasil-Portugal, e justamente em uma época (dos anos de 1920 aos anos de 1970) quando tivemos, aqui no Brasil, uma produção literária notável: Jorge Amado, Érico Veríssimo, Guimarães Rosa, Drummond de Andrade, Manuel Bandeira, Rubem Braga, Fernando Sabino, Millôr Fernandes, etc; talvez as 2 ou 3 melhores gerações de nossa literatura. Daí, a sensação de descaso, muito mais pelo lado oficial do que pelo lado dos ávidos leitores.

Perdemos todos então!


----------



## Tony100000

Joca said:


> Sério? Mas nem na escola? Nem um poema? Mas com certeza v. sabe o nome de alguns autores brasileiros, não? Nunca teve o interesse de ao menos examinar um livro? De certo modo, se v. já assistiu a alguma novela brasileira, então é como já conhecesse a obra de um autor brasileiro. É verdade que, fora as raras adaptações de obras clássicas, a grande maioria das novelas é mais de cunho popular, são como folhetins, não têm pretensão de ser obra literária. Mas pelo menos alguma coisa v. já conhece. Se você quer uma sugestão, comece lendo poemas de Manuel Bandeira. Talvez você goste...



Livro, propriamente dito, nunca li. Se alguma vez passou algum poema pelos meus livros escolares, sinceramente, não sei. Eu não sou muito dado à literatura portuguesa, portanto leio muito pouco, mas mesmo, muito pouco dela. Os únicos livros que li e voltaria a ler são "O Auto da Barca do Inferno" de Gil Vicente, "O Memorial do Convento" de José Saramago e "Os Lusíadas" do Grande Camões. Eu autores portugueses conheço poucos e brasileiros nenhum, com agora a excepção do Paulo Coelho . Talvez ainda dê uma vista de olhos pelos poemas de Manuel Bandeira. É possível que goste, quem sabe.


----------



## Vanda

Gostei da ''esgalhação'' do Carfer (agora já devo até estar inventando palavra em cima de regionalismo). Dá a entender o que  há por trás da história. E quanto ao Carfer, já leu até o Luiz Rufatto, que estou quase apostando que vocês brasileiros daqui do fórum nem sabem quem é.


----------



## Joca

Vanda, conheço o Rufatto da televisão. Apareceu em programas no Arte 1, mas livro mesmo, não li nada. Mãos à palmatória!


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Gostei da ''esgalhação'' do Carfer (agora já devo até estar inventando palavra em cima de regionalismo). Dá a entender o que  há por trás da história. E quanto ao Carfer, já leu até o Luiz Rufatto, que estou quase apostando que vocês brasileiros daqui do fórum nem sabem quem é.



Pois, de facto li o Rufatto, mas essa aparente excepcionalidade não tem nenhum significado que me distinga dos outros, visto que se o li à Vanda o devo. Doutra maneira também o desconheceria. Por cá pouca gente sabe quem é. Aliás, julgo que não era a ignorância dele por parte dos portugueses que preocupava o Joca e o Guido, mas a de outros autores consagrados.

A mim não me admira que os mais novos não conheçam o Manuel Bandeira, o Carlos Drummond de Andrade ou o Érico Veríssimo, para só mencionar alguns. A  minha geração (ou, pelo menos, uma parte dela), dentro do mal, teve paradoxalmente uma vantagem que as seguintes não tiveram. Reagiu como reagem as vítimas quando as estão a asfixiar, teve de se debater para conseguir algum ar respirável. Se o Amado era proibido, havíamos de arranjar maneira de o ler. Se os poemas do Bandeira ou do Drummond só circulavam à socapa, mais nos sentíamos atraídos por eles. Hoje, as pessoas aceitam o que lhes dão, não têm essa pressão para sobreviver. E depois o audio-visual sobrepôs-se à escrita. O Amado acabou por ser conhecido porque as adaptações do "_Gabriela_" ou do "_Tieta_" foram sucessos televisivos. Ora, o que não passa na televisão não existe e sabemos que o que agora por lá passa é, basicamente, lixo. Dominado pelas concepções neo-liberais da moda, o Estado demitiu-se das suas obrigações elementares e se já nem da saúde, da educação ou da protecção social cuida, como é que há-de cuidar da cultura? A imprensa, é o que se vê. Aqui há umas dezenas de anos, um jornal da tarde (escusado dizer que entretanto desaparecido) podia permitir-se publicar uma crónica regular do Millôr Fernandes e o mesmo aconteceu, que me lembre, com o Ubaldo Ribeiro. Hoje, já nem aos escritores portugueses dão um cantinho, bem pelo contrário, correm com eles! É verdade que nunca se publicou tanto, as livrarias dos centros comerciais e até os supermercados estão cheios de livros, mas é "literatura" a metro. Pode haver lugar para o Paulo Coelho (que vende muito) ou para a Margarida Rebelo Pinto, mas seguramente que não há lugar para o Manuel Bandeira. Sendo assim, porquê admirar-nos?


----------



## Guigo

São tempos bicudos, lá e cá, para o bom e real conhecimento, que inclui a cultura como mola-mestra; hoje há apenas informação, muitos dados descartáveis. Mas talvez os mais jovens, os 'consumidores' destas novas rações, os que se aprazem com os modismos e ditames de pronta-entrega, digam apenas que trata-se do choramingo de um anoso e aborrecido engenheiro brasileiro.

No mais, concordo 100% com o Carfer!


----------



## Joca

Guigo, até a engenharia não é a mais a mesma, rsrsrs. Hoje é tudo informática. (Sem querer, estou-me juntando ao seu choramingo, embora perceba que não é ainda hora de chorar. Olha só, aqui está chovendo, e desejo veementemente que essa chuva alcance o sudeste do Brasil e acabe com essa seca insidiosa. Poxa, nunca me imaginei capaz de mudar de assunto assim tão rápida e drasticamente, rsrsrs). 

Aliás, hoje, a Vanda deve estar fechando este 'nosso' fio. Que pena!


----------

